# Lector-grabador de tarjetas magneticas



## especulo (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola, estoy buscando un grabador de tarjetas magneticas, y la verdad que no se muy bien cual empezar para iniciarme en esto... la verdad que queria empezar probando con tarjetas de banda fina como las del bonobus o metro algo similar.
He estado mirando que los lectores los venden de 3 o 2 capas... la verdad que no se cual coger ya que no sabria como saber cuantas capas tiene una tarjeta con banda magnetica. No se si además de esto de las capas hay algo más a tener en cuenta para poder grabarlas. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a ver un poco de luz. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paloky (Feb 1, 2008)

A simpe vista, no se puede saber cuantas lineas tiene la tarjeta.  Tendrias que conseguir un grabador de 4 lineas y intentar leer linea a linea.

Creo que 4 son el máximo que hay, no?  (Alguien que entienda mas me lo puede confirmar).


A parte de esto, los datos que leas, seguramente estarán codificados para evitar manipulaciones de la información.

Lectores  / Grabadores de tarjetas, tienes muchos.  Buscate uno que se conecte directamente al USB del PC, te resultará mas fácil.

Saludos.


----------



## especulo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola Paloky, si la verdad que me gustaría mucho intentare resolver la codificación es lo que más me gusta. Otra cosa yo lo que queria es comprar un grabador barato porque he visto por ebay y no queria gastarme mas de 100 euros... creo q son 2 capas, y claro esq hasta q no lo compre no podre saber si tiene más capas o no... total que lo usaré más para tarjetas bonobus y metro de momento parecen las mas sencillas, a ver si alguien lo sabe. Saludos!


----------

